# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Best Farm Spot

## MrSc0by

*English*

Hey people!
I'm currently looking relatively unknown farm spots.
For the best spot I forgive 5Euro!

Please not these spots / mobs:
- Karkas
- Grawls

Will be at the spots are my bots.
Curse coast I only get about 1-2 G / H, but will rise to 3-4 G / H.
It is possible, if I botte at the Grawls or carcass, but the courts are just Watched ...

Evt also T4 Mats because are often more expensive than the t5/t6 ..
Search maintenance spots where I can easily botting 15-20h player without any running around there


requirements:
- No carcass (at least not at the stand!)
- No Grawls
- No Eles
- Alone Farmbar
- Relatively large arena
- Very few players on the way, so even relatively unknown

*Skype : MrSc0by*


Send me the proposal with necessary milestone, Drops, also a map evt picture via PM.
Please do not write in public thread

*Deutsch*

Hey leute!
Ich suche derzeit relativ unbekannte farmspots.
Für den besten Spot vergebe ich 5Euro!!!

Bitte nicht diese Spots/Mobs:
- Karkas
- Grawls

Werde bei den Spots meine Bots laufen lassen.
Fluchküste bekomme ich nur ca 1-2 G/H, will aber auf 3-4 G/H steigen.
Es ist möglich, wenn ich bei den Grawls oder Karkas botte, aber das sind halt Watched plätze...

Evt auch T4 Mats, da die oft teurer sind als die t5/t6..
Suche halts spots wo ich problemlos 15-20h botten kann ohne das jeder spieler da rum läuft


Vorraussetzungen:
- keine Karkas (zumindestens nicht am Stand!)
- keine Grawls
- keine Eles
- Alleine Farmbar
- relativ große arena
- sehr wenige mitspieler unterwegs, deshalb auch relativ unbekannt

*Skype : MrSc0by*

Schickt mir den Vorschlag mit ggf. Wegmarke, Drops, evt auch ein Map bild per PM.
Bitte nicht öffentlich im Thread schreiben

----------


## rodrigosopena

i dont think someone give you nice farm spot for only 5 € which can farm in less thn 1 day...

----------


## nightelf11

Here's the free guide for you ! 1 . Read the whole forum which talking gw2 guide 2. Google 3. Youtube 4. explore and research .
knowledge is most expensive than money !

----------


## RakshaKnuts

cool, I'll give it a try

----------


## dervd

Has there been any update on this? Did you find anything? lol.

----------


## Slangin_Games

Anet hates farm spots, almost everything has been nerfed. If you have HIGH magic find (like 300%) there is a place to farm charged lodestones in one of the orr zones. That's all I'll say, look around and you shall find it.

----------

